# Rebels Rescued - Reformed Theology for Teens



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 10, 2012)

A graduate of TNARS D.Min. program has penned a nice paperback, _Rebels Rescued - A Students Guide to Reformed Theology_, on the basics of Reformed theology for a teen-age audience that is available here:

Rebels Rescued: A Student's Guide to Reformed Theology: Brian Cosby: 9781845509804: Amazon.com: Books

I read the book in one sitting and think it will resonate with the youthful reader, especially given the author's use of contemporary metaphors, examples, and language.

If you have or know of a teenager in your midst, this book might make a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the post, Patrick. Sounds helpful  I know a few adults who could probably benefit from this. 

Monergism has it for 5.84: http://www.monergismbooks.com/Rebels-Rescued-A-Students-Guide-to-Reformed-Theology-p-21014.html#


----------

